# Moinmoin-1.9.6 cannot load 'page_front_page'

## robinswan

I upgrade the moinmoin from 1.8.8 to 1.9.6, and move my existed pages to new instance,

my wikiconfig.py:

```

# ...

instance_dir = '/var/www/localhost/moinmoin_mywiki-1.9.6'

url_prefix_static = '/mywiki' + url_prefix_static

page_front_page = u"MyFrontPage"

 navi_bar = [

        # If you want to show your page_front_page here:

        # u'%(page_front_page)s',

        u'RecentChanges',

        u'FindPage',

        u'HelpContents',

    ]

# ...

```

my moin.cgi

```

sys.path.insert(0, '/var/www/localhost/moinmoin_mywiki-1.9.6')

```

my httpd.conf

```

ScriptAlias /mywiki /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mymoin/moin.cgi

<Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cometmoin>

        AllowOverride All

</Directory>

```

then I use the browser to open "http://localhost/mywiki", 

the moinmoin cannot auto redirect the url to "http://localhost/mywiki/MyFrontPage",

and can not browse to "Current Changes", "Find Page" and "HelpContent" page by the links in navigative bar.

but I can open the MyFrontPage by clicking the wiki logo.

----------

